# Nayanquin point



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

CMUBASEBALL said:


> Hunted over here this weekend. Tons of really rude people. These hunters seem to think they own the place. Its a shame people are so angry and rude over here. They are extreamly jealous, and mean. I would advise people to do what they want, and have fun. No one can control what you do. Its a shame these kinds of people are even allowed to hunt over here. These guys wanted to fight my group because all the ducks were decoying into us. Im not sure what they want us to do. We took good shots and didnt even totally limit out. Its a shampe people are so jealous


I saw an example of what you were talking about (rudeness at least) I don't know if the person was a local or not but there was a shot in the south zone just a few seconds before shooting time (on my watch). A hunter behind me started swearing obsenities about it. I wonder if his buddies told him how close it was to actual shooting time or not.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> Normally I agree with you JD, but this one has to keep going. It's just getting good. I want to see the rebuttle from CMU, if he possibly has one...


I agree with SBE II I want to hear CMU's rebuttal. 
If CMU had 4 guys in the field with a two party card he needs a ticket. CMU how many shooters in your party, just you and walleyealx or more?


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

Marshmallow and I are obviously not going to agree on this topic. It is extremely futile to argue such a oranious statmentfrom such a febill minded individual. Both me and my party know there was nothing done wrong. If you believe there was you should call the CO when it occurs. Since you didnt I think its pretty obvious your full of jealousy and need to grow up. Im pretty sure if that many infractions were occuring someone in the group would have made a phone call. Once again its public ground and you need to realize you do not own the place or make the rules go in your favor. Its a shame you feel this way. Went there this weekend and didnt seem to have a single problem. In fact everyone was extremly kind and polite. Didnt see marshmallow there and everyone seemed to have a great time with no "bitchin", or confrontations. Not a great weekend kill wise but a great weekend to spend time outdoors with friends and family. there was a few groups skybusting as usual, but no one freaked out or took the situation to far. I was sprayed twice by falling pellets and did nothing. Its all part of the game when shooting projectiles up in the air with wind. A simple high school physics class could surely teach you that problem, what goes up must come down. My best advice to you is that if you feel a problem is occuring get out a phone and make a call to the CO. You are not the law, and you should not act as tho your in control. You and everyone there knows you stepped way outside you boundaries on this one. I do believe that if you do make that call to the CO you should watch what you say to fellow hunters before hand. Im pretty sure "skybusing" is not illegal(not that i condone it) but making threats to other hunters is. I would remind you that such actions are a great reason for the CO to break out the cuffs and file charges. 

The overall point is people go out do duck hunt for fun. This should not be a competition or arguement. If everyone just obides by the rules, and is kind to one another no one should have a problem. 

Good luck


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

I hunted that South field a few times this year and found an assortment of dead birds when i got there. Anyting from teal, to mallards were floating dead. Not sure what is going on here, but if you kill it the least you can do is eat it.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

I also find it funny that marshmallow just recently joined the sight to complain. Every one of the posts (4 total since the last week) have done nothing but complain. I think someone is totally doing everything for all of the wrong reasons. Its not a site for arguements, is made for sharing stories, asking questions, and getting tips from fellow hunters. I think the total demener of why you have joined totally defines your overall character. Thats in plain black and white if you ask me.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Our guys allways count cripples in the total bag limit. 
A cripple will die in field mostly so you should have to count it. 
same with unrecovered birds. If that was the rule think of the 
less skybusting we would have.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

jimmy johans said:


> Our guys allways count cripples in the total bag limit.
> A cripple will die in field mostly so you should have to count it.
> same with unrecovered birds. If that was the rule think of the
> less skybusting we would have.


Uhhhh...what do you mean if???

WANTON WASTE&#8212;You may not kill or wound any migratory game bird without making a reasonable attempt to retrieve it and include it in your daily bag limit.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Daisycutter said:


> Uhhhh...what do you mean if???
> 
> WANTON WASTEYou may not kill or wound any migratory game bird without making a reasonable attempt to retrieve it and include it in your daily bag limit.


 The rule as written only requires that you attempt to retrieve the bird, and if you recover it, then include it in your bag. Nowhere in there does it say that you have to include lost birds in your bag, or count them towards your limit.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Duckman Racing said:


> The rule as written only requires that you attempt to retrieve the bird, and if you recover it, then include it in your bag. Nowhere in there does it say that you have to include lost birds in your bag, or count them towards your limit.


You are right by the way it is written, but that is how I have always understood the law and how we have kep limit totals. Have I been doing it wrong all these years?

It doesn't come into play that big for us normally. Only had three lost birds all of last year and I probably wouldn't change the way I do it anyhow...just wondering...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Daisycutter said:


> Have I been doing it wrong all these years?


Etically, it is comendable and your call.

By the law, yes, you have been doing it unnecessarily.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Daisycutter said:


> It doesn't come into play that big for us normally. Only had three lost birds all of last year and I probably wouldn't change the way I do it anyhow...just wondering...


There are more than a few who do count cripples towards their bag, and I agree it is the ethical thing to do. We dont normally worry about because we dont shoot many birds, and dont lose many cripples. I think we lost 1 last year, and 1 so far this year. And on neither of those occasions were we even close to a limit. 

I think if you lose 1 bird on your way to shooting a 2 or 3 man limit that's not too bad. But if you lose 7 birds on your way to shooting 19, that is entirely different. :tdo12:


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Cool thanks guys...I have always thought it was the other way. Like I said no real reason to change as far as I am concerned. Only lost three out of well over a hundred ducks last year. However two of those were on days that were limit shoots and would have allowed me to shoot another bird.

Thanks for setting me straight Duckman...

***End thread hijack...back to our originally scheduled programming***


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've counted cripples in my bag for quite a few years now, even though I know it wasn't required. Just my own personal rule. And I've been chastized many a time by hunting partners because of it. Not saying everyone should do it, but just the way I operate.


----------



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

I was there CMUBASEBALLKID and it is a shame that you had to be sky busting that day. It really bothers me becuase you are a young guy and then when the other hunters see a young guy like you doing that, than they assume that other young kids will as well. I have been hunting there all of my life. I have hunted as a single plenty of times and I always hear people talking behind my back about how they are worried that I will sky bust. Now the locals that know me know that I do not. But the ones that do not know me assume that I will because of people like you. I saw all of the ducks that you shot at. 80 yards high or wide you were letting the steel fly. You also must have brought in over 25 shells and I do not even know the number of cripples that you let just get away with out trying to get them. So becuase of someone like you, I have people assuming that stuff about me now too. Thanks


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

im pretty sure i know who you are young gun.........and im pretty sure your parents were part of the cornies that I have a serious problem. If this isnt their son its probably one of them creating another account only to complain. I see that you and mallow just created your accounts to complain and bitch. Its very obvious that you guys are creating accounts left and right and making false ID's. We all can see its the same person writing on this. I want to remind you this site isnt for that. Its for sharing stories tips and techniques with other hunters. Not to be cowards and talk about people online. If you or your friends have a problem with something you should PM someone about it. This topic was started bc we wanted to see if anyone else had exprienced problem over there with the people we mentioned. And sure enough many people pm ed me or wrote on here that they had. As for me giving people a bad name???? im pretty sure im not doing anythign but that. In fact i was over there last weekend and got along with everyone. Some guys even complimented me on me shooting. dont associate me with you and your cronies getting blamed for skybusting. I dont take shots over 40 yds, and with 3.5in #4's thats a totally makeable shot. Im pretty sure im way older than you are young man. You might wana make sure you know who you are talking about before you post. I bet ive been hunting longer than you have been alive.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are sailing birds they are not in range!! You should not be sailing that many birds. People are mad because you did not learn from your previouse experences. I hunt at this place 20 times a year give or take. This weekend was terible. Friday someone decisded to shoot 15min past legal shooting hours. Saturday night someone decided to bring out the electric calls (which is illegal) for the last two hours of the hunt sounded like stuttgart all over again. Then an individual sailed a bird into my corn strip then thought it would be ok to come retevie it. No one can enter your corn strip besides the people in your party. I do not want someone with a gun shooting a crippled bird in my area. I was out there 2 years ago when the guy got his hand shot off. I had to drive the rest of the party to the head quarters. If I don't know the people around me I must assume out of towners. Plus the locals will not do alot of these thing because they will get called on it!! Belive it it happens from the people working at the facility and the other hunters. This facility only has six good spots and it is luck of the draw. When you have 50 partys for the draw people do get mad the facility is not that great or large. I would not have been pleased with your proformance that day if I watched you sail 20 birds.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

haha i feel as tho that last post was a joke. Everyone knows there are way more huntable spots than 6. As for sailing 20 birds??? where did anyone discuss sailing 20 birds. Once again Art21 just became a member of the site and created his account only to complain. I think everyone on here is starting to see that there are one or two people who are creating accounts only so they feel like they have more people on their side of the story.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

They didn't have many birds because they sailed most of them please read the original post and go from there.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

young gun........thanks to people like you and your parents all hunters are beginning to get a bad name..........thanks.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

art21.......im sorry we have called you out on creating accounts so that you feel as tho more people agree with you........be a man.........you dont need to make things up to make yourself feel better do you???? 20 cripples in an evening??? is that even possible.????

im pretty sure young gun and art21 are the same individual here


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

[you said that you shot 20 birds you could not recover. If that is not true I appologize!


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

and i came in with my limit.........so im pretty sure we had some birds. and it was 2 cripples.........you can check the original posts if you need a lil refresher.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

im pretty sure i never said i shot 20 birds that went un recovered. you might wana know what your talkin about since you just joined today.......... everyone sees the schems your running here.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

you should apologize because i never would or will cripple 20 birds in one day.........please quit switching accounts and posting.........would a moderator take care of this problem please?????


----------



## Walleyealx (Feb 11, 2006)

this thread needs to die. i think everyone can agree that no more creating accounts and making **** up is necessary. just let it die.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

*AGAIN!!*
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(yawn)


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

I believe we had 2 cripples out of 20 ducks that were not retrieved. How about spending more time at CMU for some english classes!!!


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow....SOMEONES SWITCHING ACCOUNTS AND GETTING CONFUSED........AND JUST FOR THE RECORD WE SHOT ONE OF THE CRIPPLES YOU HAD.......PLEASE END HIS NONSENSE.


----------



## CMUBASEBALL (Mar 13, 2008)

Im pretty sure the lil guy art21 is in his english class right now


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

CMU I have been on this site longer than most, I don't post often but read it daily, I hunt NQP regularly,does that make my opinion more valid then?


1)just because some one just registered doesn't make there opinion less valid your antic just might be the reason they signed up,

2)leave the moderation to the mods they do a good job and will find the duplicate accounts,

3)the regulars that hunt NQP are some of the nicest people around sure there are some vocal ones ,but I have seen them pitch in and help or pass a draw so someone else can get a good spot so don't paint with to broad a brush

and finally 

4) SHUT UP! I know you are young and know everything already,hell I was the same way too, but shut your mouth and this will die. learn from what happened and move on


----------



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

you don't know who I am. And I am not related to them at all. And why would they create another account? You're not that important. I am not affilated with anyone here ecxept for the people who hate the way you hunt. You wore a camo hat that said CENTRAL on it. You bombed the morning draw and went to the afternoon. I know who you are. You have no idea who I am. You are only 1 year older than me.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone here hunt 26 last night? The 10-28 in the p.m.?


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

the only thing I'll say is that place is out of control with the skybusting and crap like that. Watched the guys in 26 last night cripple 6 birds and made little to no attempt to look for them. They had two dogs, a lab and a chessie. It is a shame how it has come to this. A wise man use to say " let the birds work and they will come down!!!!!!!!" I have 0 cripples for the year.


----------



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

Its being took over!! With *****h****. I am by no means a well known person up there since this is only my second year hunting there but has all this crap happened like this before?? I never once had a problem last year. Wish i could say the same thing for this year.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

1- CMU Baseball started this "complaint" thread, and then later on stated that threads/posts are not for complaining or arguing.??..?

2- Despite the situations that go on out there, I do like the place being open. So maybe this thread actually should get axed before some of those liberals in Lansing get wind of it and say, "Hey, that's the first managed area we should close. Let's shut it down" I really don't want that to happen. The place may be small, but it's vital for the west side of the Bay.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I am amazed that this thread has been up for 9 days while the "Funny Cripple Stories" thread got deleted in less than 3 hours...


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry Boys - she's run it's course.

we'll lock it down and let her slip under the surface.


BTW: feel free to send PM's on things like this that get out of hand. I have not been on the site much the last 4days.

thanks


----------

